# Fords new Transit Connect



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Anybody have one, they look like a cool little van, I am curious if anyone has one what they think ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

About 3 months before the released it, they brought one by our shop. It is small... real small. It is very neat though. If they made it about 2 feet longer I think it would be great for a small service plumbing truck. But as it is right now it is a tad to small for most needs.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

They say it gets 22mpg in the city and more on the open road, I was thinking of getting some type of hybrid or maybe this little mini van, more for driving to and from looking at jobs and to check on our guys, the down side of all hybrid, is if they need pipe, I have to go get a full size truck, and all we have is big F250 Fords, and my truck, the one I drive , is a 2008 F250 Deisel, get 9.4 mpg, it sucks big time, so just trying to get a feel for this little thing !


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a banner for them on top of this page, at least it was a minute ago, that is kind of funny


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I wish we could go smaller, but I just can't see how....


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

FORD TRANSIT CONNECT
Towing Capacity Not Listed
Engine displacement 2.0L
Engine horsepower 136hp @ 6,300RPM
Transmission 4 speed automatic
Fuel tank capacity 15.4gal. 
Rear headroom Not Listed
Rear hiproom Not Listed
Rear shoulder room Not Listed
Exterior length 180.7" 
Front Wheel Drive
MSRP $20,780

FORD E-250
Towing capacity 6,000lbs
Engine displacement 5.4L 
Engine horsepower 225hp @ 4,800RPM 
Transmission 4 speed automatic 
Fuel tank capacity 35.0gal. 
Rear headroom 40.2" 
Rear hiproom 66.5" 
Rear shoulder room 71.7" 
Exterior length 216.7" 
Rear Wheel Drive
MSRP $26,935

I had taken my van in for a doctor's appointment the other day. Thought, awww, how cute. The above is the difference that I seen between what I currently drive (E-250) and the Transit. There would only be room for one tool box, a sewer machine and a sink machine (imo). I do repair plumbing and have lots of parts & misc on the van... The Transit would not ever work for me. As far as the price in comparison, the one that I looked at was only $2000 less than what I paid for my van. 

FORD TRANSIT FOR PLUMBING REPAIR & SERVICE WORK :thumbdown:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Depend what you do. If you really specialize, then it might be alright. The company I use out here for backflow testing rolled up in a mini cooper. But if you like most of us, it's just too small. The problem imo is it's payload. You could work out of it easy but you'd need a good shelving system which is weight. The transit doesn't have that high a payload to handle all those shelves. I saw one and you could access anywhere in there from the outside, you don't even need to walk in.

Just thinking, it's a good size for a skid jetter, k60 and k39, make an alright drain cleaning rig.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

Out here, $21,000 loaded


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not me...too small...*

My e350 maxi van..... as big as a bus.....
can carry two water heaters, and I have 205,000 miles on it...

gets about 12 on the road......
.and has plenty of room...

My father drove a dodje mini van for a lolng time....every morning you had to literally take everything out of the stupid van be able to get something into the van...

if he would have ever been in an accident, he would have been ground up from all the tools and parts crammed in this van..


perhaps I am wrong, but I have heard that the new 2010fords have governors on them and they cannot go over 69 mi per hour..


has anyone heard this or was this jsut on teh one I saw yesterday???.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Depend what you do. If you really specialize, then it might be alright. The company I use out here for backflow testing rolled up in a mini cooper. But if you like most of us, it's just too small. The problem imo is it's payload. You could work out of it easy but you'd need a good shelving system which is weight. The transit doesn't have that high a payload to handle all those shelves. I saw one and you could access anywhere in there from the outside, you don't even need to walk in.
> 
> Just thinking, it's a good size for a skid jetter, k60 and k39, make an alright drain cleaning rig.


Yes except where would you put your extension ladder?


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks cool but I already am out of space in my van. Can't see me stuffing all I have in that one.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Yes except where would you put your extension ladder?


Little giant


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

I think i could stuff that van ...in my current service van.:laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Turd Burglar said:


> I think i could stuff that van ...in my current service van.:laughing:


Is this your service van????


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

No, but that van is nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you take that pic ESPinc or is that photoshopped?

If it is real he's a real clown. Amusing but those are the bozos that give plumbers a bad name.

Did you catch the email address? D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

is it just me or does it seem my life would be a lot easier if toyota would make a 3/4 ext. cargo van already..?
actually im gonna write them .


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw one on the freeway, I could put it on the lift gate and put it in the back of one of my trucks  Never mind , too small:no:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Made in Turkey, or so Ford says.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That pic is defintlay shopped.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I would rather go electric, 600HP!!!

http://www.off-road.com/trailsevent...Article/detail/562531?contextCategoryId=45797


----------

